# vietnamese mossy eye problem



## bgb8987 (Sep 1, 2008)

i just recently bought some vietnamese mossy frogs one of the males appears to have a thick filmy layer over one of his eyes, anyone here know what that might be? any possible solutions? or should i get him to a vet asap?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

a lot of times frogs get corneas on their eyes, for whatever reason, i have no idea. i have a group of fire bellied toads for over 5 years and one of them got a cloudy eye after i had him for 2 yearsish, the others are all absolutly fine. the one with the coudy eyes (they are both that way now) is completely healthy, i don't hand feed him or anything. he feels the crickets on his forearms and lunges and usually ends up being pretty accurate. mossies have a similiar strategy of eating with their entire bodies so if it had the same thing as mine he will probably be fine. just make sure he's getting enough to eat and you might try hand feeding him if he doesn't. i think i heard somewhere that certain cornea problems can be caused by a fatty died, but don't quote me on that.


----------

